# Pushing bees UP out of a tree



## Rzrbackbees (Mar 17, 2015)

I just trapped a large number of bees out of a tree. I actually removed the box just after dark tonight. While getting the box down out if the tree I noticed there was a very large number of bees still down in the tree. It's a huge tree so the colony could be very large. Has anyone ever tried putting honey robber Etc.. on cotton balls or something similar and dropped them down in a cavity to push the bees up? The homeowner wants the bees gone.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I did a trap out for a guy that didn't want to have his dining room ceiling torn apart and it took well over a month before its was finally dead.
You might try the bee quick after the queen's gone, but as long as the she's laying they won't abscond.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

You can run everything out with some honey robber or a smoker going full blast - your on the right track


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've drilled holes in a tree to have access to the cavity. One above the entrance and one below. Then started spraying honey bee gone in the holes. Ran them all out that way but they weren't in the tree for very long. Might work for you. Maybe just one hole down low if you are trying to push them up. Something like a 1/2" bit.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Rzrbackbees said:


> I just trapped a large number of bees out of a tree. It's a huge tree so the colony could be very large. Has anyone ever tried putting honey robber Etc.. on cotton balls or something similar and dropped them down in a cavity to push the bees up? The homeowner wants the bees gone.


How did you successfully trap out the first batch? Why not just keep repeating? Successful Trap outs usually takes months, especially if it is a large colony. I have never tried dropping HR in an occupied cavity, but even if it drives out the majority of bees & the queen, what about the resources & remaining bees? Wouldn't they just produce a new queen? In addition, how would you know if the cotton ball with HR made it to the bottom? FYI, all homeowners want the bees gone., and a tree is way better place, than their structure. What's going to happen to the tree if/when they are gone?


----------



## Rzrbackbees (Mar 17, 2015)

I want to get as many bees out as possible before I fill the cavity with expanding foam. The bees were aggressive towards the guys family in the past and the tree is fifteen feet off the front porch.


----------

